# ZMan Plastics - ElaZtech



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

What's your experience using ZMan plastics with the ElaZtech? Pros/Cons? I've heard they are absolutely super durable compared to the regular plastics out there. Didn't see very many at BPS here in Cincy and have yet to see them anywhere else (have not checked Dicks, F&S or Cabela's locally).

TIA, E...


----------



## Nate In Parma Hts (Jul 4, 2014)

Sorry. Don't know why it's posting 300 screens of the same video. I only inserted the link once. 

If someone can fix it, or tell me how.. thanks in advance.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I haven't used actual Z Man baits but I have used the Strike King Elaz Tech baits which is the same type of material. I have mixed feelings about them, and find their use pretty limited, simply because they're so elastic. They float extremely well, and a 5" lizard made out of the material will float an Owner 3/0 offset shank worm hook. And probably even a bigger hook than that.

The fact it floats so well should make them an excellent choice for use on a shaky head jig, but they're a PITA to rig on any type of screw lock bait keeper. And even more of a pain to rig on jig that has a barb built into the collar for a keeper. Forget trying to rig them on a jig that has a serrated collar like the original Spot Remover jig, because the nose of the bait will just push off the collar. A spot of super glue will keep the nose of the bait in place, but you have to hold it there for a while, and you're going to end up with super glue on your finger tips. 

I personally wouldn't use them with a hook that you'd have to bury the point of the hook into the bait to have the bait rigged properly. I've found that the plastic is so soft and elastic that it will just fold around the point of the hook. I find even a Texposed rigging to be suspect when it comes to hook penetration through this material. There has to be some pretty serious tension on the plastic to get a hook point to penetrate it. I would use an EWG style hook because you can put the hook completely through the body and the hook point will lay close to the back of the bait. 

Don't worry about the bait sliding down the hook shank, because the plastic is so "sticky" that it grips the shank of the hook very very well. Which is a con in itself. Being so sticky to the hook shank means the body of the bait doesn't clear the bend of the hook as easily as a normal plastic bait would. That's why I think an EWG hook is the best choice to use with this type of plastic. 

Also, they're so soft and pliable that using them to pitch or flip in branchy shoreline cover is pretty much an exercise in futility. Any tails or appendages that are on the baits will stick to a twig like glue, and you have to be very careful that you don't get hit by a flying bait when you try to pull them loose. 

The Elaz Tech baits do not accept dye at all, and I can only assume that the Z Man baits are the same way. If not, I'll gladly stand corrected. 

Actually if anyone finds anything in this post that isn't correct, please feel free to correct me. My use of these baits is very limited for the very reasons I described above. But I did buy a bunch of different styles when they first came out. And I still keep them in the boat, for just in case situations.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Lot's of good information Bassbme, Thanks for the post!


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

I use them sometimes and they do offer a different "vibe" than standard soft plastics. I have noticed you cannot store them in the same compartment as standard plastics, as they will melt into, onto and around other baits. 

And I also agree with texposed rigging. These have also worked for me when drop shot fishing.

Like any other lure sometimes they are just the ticket , can't hurt to add them to your tackle box.
Good Luck


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

They float really really well, and are very durable. 
Google "Ned Rig" and you will see why they are so popular. 

I just started fishing the Ned rig for first time this past fall , didn't have any luck at reservoirs , but slayed them in retention ponds around where I live. Honestly a few of the retention ponds I caught bass in using the Ned Rig with Zman plastics I was originally convinced didn't even hold fish.

Other then online , the only place I have ever scene them was at Wallmart, last week I was at a Wally world in Columbus, and they had them in the clearance rack, marked down %30 , couldn't believe it , ended up buying one of every pack they had.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Too bad intimidator isn't on the site anymore. He swore by Zman


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Field and stream in Washington Pa. carries some of the zman baits. Agree that a wide gap hook is the only way to go. And it you want a shaky head that works well with them, try the gamakatzu skip gap shaky head.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Too bad intimidator isn't on the site anymore. He swore by Zman


You know, now that you mention it I haven't seen Intimidator post in quite a while. I never really agreed with a lot of his posts, but it was always a civil debate when we had one. Hopefully he is well, and his health isn't the cause of his absence.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Bassbme said:


> You know, now that you mention it I haven't seen Intimidator post in quite a while. I never really agreed with a lot of his posts, but it was always a civil debate when we had one. Hopefully he is well, and his health isn't the cause of his absence.


He actually got banned from the forum but I won't bring that up and hijack the thread lol 

I've never had experience with zman but I've wanted to check them out.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

BassB is pretty accurate in his assessment of these baits.... they're great for dropshotting since you just have to stick the hook through the nose of the bait. I've heard that if you take a lighter to the point of your hook or to the screw locks of your shaky head jig to heat it up it will make it easier to lock down or bury the hook tip, I haven't tried it because it seems like a sure way to burn your fingers... maybe someone else on here can confirm if this works.


----------

